# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ابا اسم للصالون ...بليز ساعدوني

## UM MANSOUR

بنات، بفتح صالون عن جريب في دبي، ومب عارفه شو اسمي الصالون، بليز بنات ساعدوني باقتراحاتكم.

وشكراً

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## قمره

ستايل 

choo

صبايا 

البنفسج 

سيدتي

غصون

أصيله 



هذي أسماء صالونات عندنا فالبحرين 

و اذا تذكرت اسماء زياده بدخل اكتبهم لك  :Smile:

----------


## دمعة الماسة

Miss elegant

----------


## جـورية العين

في الابدايه الله يوفقج والاسماء وايده اممممم

ملاكي 

غلا الروح

----------


## رحلة أمل

الخوات ماقصرن .. بالتوفيج الغاليه

----------


## &هجير&

اله يوفقج

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

حلا الروح

روج ذهبي ^^

ابداع

فواغي

الرمش

فواشي > فوشي 

ما ادري اذا بيعيبج شي حبيت اطلع اسامي غريبة شوي

----------


## بنت 22

سوي اسمج مثلا نوره للتجميل او ام فلان للتجميل

----------


## Rwah

عندي اسم رررررررررررررروعة 
Roog Raed 
أوأي لون بتحبيه مثل روج فوشي !
عاد أنت اختاري بس يكون مكتوب بالانجليزي . 
وبالتوفيج إن شاء الله

----------


## الخييليه

بتوفيق اختي 
وانشاء الله البنات يفيدنج

----------


## !! بنت دبي !!

سيدات الامارات للتجميل =p

----------


## عبق الرحيق

عندي اسماء ممكن تفيدج
تأنقي وتألقي
السعادة
الراحة
انتي وردة
كوني

----------


## شموووه

ملكة الساحه

----------


## glbe

صالون لوسيــآنــآ..~

----------


## ونة العود

مممم

ممممممممممم


ممممممممممممممممممم


الزين ^^ مادري ليش هالاسم يا فبالي ^^

----------


## smile94

لمسة فن
لمسات
لمسة ابدع

----------


## أم حواري 2010

صالون ملكات جمال دبي
كوني جميلة معنا
الحسناء
الجمال
buatey
النرجس
جمالك في امانتنا
الخيال 
الجوري

----------


## UM MANSOUR

مشكورين خواتي عالاقتراحات والصراحه في كذا اسم عيبني والحين محتاره ههههه

----------


## شقرووووه

انا لو بفتح صالون بسميه صالون فابيولا للتجميل

حلو الاسم 

وموووووفجه ياربي بس هاااا خبرينا شو استقريتي وين بيكون صالونج عسبت اني عندج ^_^

----------


## أحلى حلوووه

انت أجمل 

ولا 
مزون 

ولا
الإسراء 

ولا
المتميزه 

ولا
أبيض وأسود 

ولا
بحوور 

ولا 
اللورد أوو في أي بي 
ولا 
سود الهدب 
ولا 
وصايف 
أوو ممممم 
سميه 
كل شي ،،أي شي ^^ >>>أحسه اسم غريب وحلو ^_^

----------

